# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  Movie-  alphabetically

## Total Eclipse

Name a movie that's the next one alphabetically from the one before.

Avatar

----------


## Anteros

Braveheart!  ::D:

----------


## Yellow

Catwoman

----------


## Sparrow

Dead Poets Society

----------


## Ont Mon

Equilibrium

----------


## Member11

Fright Night (1985)

----------


## Antidote

Good Will Hunting

----------


## L

Hugo

----------


## Sparrow

Insidious

----------


## fetisha

Jumper

----------


## L

Kite runner, the

----------


## Sparrow

Love Story

----------


## Anteros

Mission Impossible

----------


## L

Never ending story, the

----------


## Yellow

Observe and Report

----------


## Sparrow

Psycho

----------


## WineKitty

*Q*uiz Show

----------


## Sparrow

Raising Arizona

----------


## Anteros

Seabiscuit  ::D:

----------


## L

Titanic

----------


## Ont Mon

Underworld

----------


## Anteros

V for Vendetta

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Waterworld

----------


## Yellow

X-Men

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Yes Man

----------


## Anteros

Zombieland

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Alpha Dog

----------


## Nelly

Batman Begins

----------


## Ont Mon

Cloverfield

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Day After Tomorrow

----------


## Prodigy

Due Date

----------


## Anteros

Ferris Bueller's Day Off.

----------


## SmileyFace

George of the Jungle

----------


## Kirsebaer

House of Sand and Fog

----------


## Arcadia

Ice Age

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Jurassic Park

----------


## Chantellabella

K-9: the Widowmaker

----------


## SmileyFace

Lake Placid

----------


## Ironman

Mr. Mom

----------


## Apocalyptic

Nanny McPhee

----------


## SmileyFace

Old School

----------


## Ironman

Pulp Fiction

----------


## Anteros

Queen of the Damned

----------


## SmileyFace

Requiem for a Dream

----------


## Ironman

Skyfall

----------


## Anteros

Transformers

----------


## Ironman

Untouchables

----------


## Yossarian

Vegas Vacation

----------


## SmileyFace

White Chicks

----------


## Anteros

(The) X-Files

----------


## Ironman

Yeller, Old

----------


## Anteros

Zathura

----------


## JustAShadow

Apollo13

----------


## SmileyFace

Brooklyn's Finest

----------


## Ironman

Creepshow

----------


## Anteros

Dances with Wolves

----------


## Ironman

Eagles, Legal   (sorry guys, it was all I could come up with!)

----------


## Anteros

Ferris Bueller's Day Off

----------


## Dill

Gone Fishing

----------


## SmileyFace

Horton Hears a Who

----------


## Anteros

Immortals

----------


## Ironman

Jumpin Jack Flash

----------


## Flower Child

Kindergarten Cop

----------


## Anteros

Labyrinth

----------


## Flower Child

Minority Report

----------


## SmileyFace

Norbit

----------


## Cam

Old Yeller

----------


## SmileyFace

Poltergeist

----------


## Flower Child

Quigley Down Under

----------


## Ironman

Robocop

----------


## Yossarian

Superbad

----------


## Anteros

Timecop

----------


## SmileyFace

Uptown Girls

----------


## Cam

V for Vendetta

----------


## Anteros

^ I've been wanting to see that movie. 

War Horse

----------


## Ont Mon

X-Men

----------


## Member11

Yes Man

----------


## Anteros

Zookeeper

----------


## Member11

Armageddon

----------


## Ironman

Beetlejuice

----------


## Florian Kornberger

Casper the friendly Ghost

----------


## Ont Mon

Donnie Darko

----------


## SmileyFace

Erin Brockovich

----------


## Anteros

Finding Nemo

----------


## Yossarian

Glengarry Glen Ross

----------


## peace

Home on the range

----------


## SmileyFace

Italian, The

----------


## Chantellabella

Jack the Giant Killer

----------


## peace

Killing me softly

----------


## SmileyFace

Lawrence of Arabia

----------


## distancing

Magnolia

----------


## peace

Never ending story

----------


## Lizard

O

----------


## peace

Poltergeist III

----------


## SmileyFace

Quantum of Solace

----------


## distancing

Re-Animator

----------


## peace

Snow cake

----------


## SmileyFace

Thin Red Line

----------


## peace

Up and down

----------


## SmileyFace

Village, The

----------


## Ironman

West Side Story

----------


## pam

Xanadu (haven't seen it)

----------


## SmileyFace

Yes Man

----------


## Ironman

Zoolander

----------


## Otherside

Avatar

----------


## SmileyFace

Babes in Toyland

----------


## James

Clerks

----------


## Tinkerbell

Django

----------


## Otherside

Evita

----------


## Tinkerbell

Fargo - love the Coen brothers

----------


## claire74

ghostbusters

----------


## Tinkerbell

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, The

----------


## claire74

In time

----------


## Chopin12

jumanji!!

----------


## claire74

kill bill

----------


## Tinkerbell

Last King of Scotland

----------


## Otherside

Monster Inc

----------


## claire74

Nikita

----------


## James

Ocean's Eleven

----------


## claire74

Poisedon adventure

----------


## SmileyFace

Quarantine

----------


## James

Requiem for a Dream

----------


## persephony

Shining, The
(HEEEERE'S JOHHNY!) haha :3

----------


## James

This is 40

----------


## claire74

universal soldiers

----------


## James

The Vampires' Night Orgy (yes it's a real movie)

----------


## claire74

watch, The

----------


## Tinkerbell

Xanadu

----------


## claire74

you only live twice

----------


## Knuff

Zorro The Gay Blade ("We are followers of Peter the Dressmaker. He who was Christ's tailor...")

----------


## Otherside

Avatar

----------


## Tinkerbell

Black Dahlia, The

----------


## Knuff

Caddyshack ("It's a Cinderella story...")

----------


## James

Die Hard  (an old Christmas classic)

----------


## Knuff

"Forget about holding her hand, man. Think about the damage he could do to other places."

Edward Scissorhands

----------


## Anteros

Face Off

----------


## Tinkerbell

Get Shorty

----------


## fordgurl_87

How high

----------


## SmileyFace

It's Complicated

----------


## Tinkerbell

Joe vs the Volcano

----------


## peace

Kinky boots.

----------


## fordgurl_87

Lion King

----------


## peace

Mother and child

----------


## Knuff

Newsies

----------


## Tinkerbell

On Her Majesty's Secret Service  - closet James Bond fan

----------


## James

The Postman Always Rings Twice

----------


## Knuff

Quest For Camelot

----------


## Chantellabella

Robin Hood - Men in Tights

----------


## Tinkerbell

Sunset Blvd.

----------

